# B9 Audi S5 and S4 Intel, C7 A6 Mentions & More in New Car & Driver Interview Piece with Michael Dick



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Car & Driver's Mike Dushane nabbed a one-on-one interview with Audi AG head of development Michael Dick. It's a great article and a must-read, but here're the most interesting portions according to us...
*Next-Gen S5 and S4*
We're calling it B9, but it'll be an evolution of Audi's MLB (modular longitudinal architecture). Dick told C&D that the next-gen cars will make heavy use of Audi's aluminum space frame tech as seen in the A8 and TT to drop weight by 20%. That's good for handling and efficiency, but will also allow Audi to offer smaller engines (30% less displacement says the C&D piece) - think turbocharged 4-cylinders.
Michael Dick told C&D that Audi is currently testing a next-gen mule that weighs 880 lbs less than the current car.... roughly 3000 lbs... about 100 lbs. lighter than a last-gen Subaru Impreza WRX STI. The Audi board member also says the mule will lap the Nurburgring 8 seconds faster than the current S5. 
For those mule-spotters in Nurburg, the article also mentions the car is wearing the current S5's bodywork.
The S5 is set to debut in 2014 according to the article.
*C7 A6*
If the article is right, then the next-gen A6 will also utilize an aluminum space frame. 
* Full Story *


----------

